# Hill country photos



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

How about a few photos from a trip I took back home on Memorial day weekend. West Nuecesriver was flowing and it was as green as it's been in years. One shot I thought was cool is water pouring from one of several caves on the ranch!! Later Folks, Baker


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Really good looking deer in no.5. Is that a Pierre David . No doubt about it, Texas is as green and wet as it has been in many years.


----------

